# Bill Keane



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am trying to locate an old shipmate of mine called Bill Keane. He was an Engineer Officer with BP Shipping and I sailed with him on the British Beech. I was 3/E and he was 2/E. He used to live in Sunderland and will be in his late 70's / early 80's by now. I would be grateful for any information on Bill.

Thanks


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

jep1916 said:


> I am trying to locate an old shipmate of mine called Bill Keane. He was an Engineer Officer with BP Shipping and I sailed with him on the British Beech. I was 3/E and he was 2/E. He used to live in Sunderland and will be in his late 70's / early 80's by now. I would be grateful for any information on Bill.
> 
> Thanks


John,

That's not much info, however going to the fount of info Don Shearwood ( with his prodigious memory) his name is WH Keene. 

What year was the Beech sailing? 

Check bt on the internet. Tyne/Tees?

Maybe some others here on SN can now help.

Good luck.
Graham


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Have found contact details for W H Keene in Sunderland, have messaged the person looking.


----------

